# Serrasalmus Maculatus



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

This is the fish we are listing as Maculatus.










About 8-9", nice adult coloration









Notice the hyaline edge, I am not convinced this is just a healing stage after shipping









Also a small edge on this one, again the 8-9" fish









Check this color in a 6" fish









:







:


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Very nice coloration!!! How much do those go for?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

very cool, might be the P for me


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Not bad at taking pics either, they turned out rather well IMO


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

awesome fish


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

i am also curious about the price. they look more enlongated than most p's. very impressive. would this be a solitary fish or one you could shoal? thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

We are going to set pricing on the fish this weekend.

I believe there is another posting on the board where they have these fish in with some spilos, but that was in a 10' tank.

I am not sure about their shoaling capability.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn...nice fish...great pix too...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice fp.


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

nice pix man


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

awesome!


----------



## jersep (Feb 26, 2003)

Have you set the price yet?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah he has, check out his forum, the big one is listed at 150 I think

I would have bought it by now if I wasnt soo poor


----------

